# Speicherort der Sicherheitskopie in WORD



## bluesbounce (6. August 2004)

Hi Folks,

ich kann ja prima eine Sicherheitskopie jeder Word Datei speichern lassen,
hat mir auch schon einmal das Leben geretten, da die Orginaldatei nicht zu öffnen war ;-)

ABER : 
Mich nervt es, dass ich nicht einstellen kann, dass er z.B. alle Sicherheitskopien NICHT in den gleichen Ordner speichert, sondern alle Sicherheitskopien in
z.B. c:/eigene Dateien/saves/ o.ä.

Gibt es da eine Einstellungsmöglichkeit  Dann hätte ich immer die Sicherheitskopien an einem sinnvollen Ort.

Danke & Gruß
Alex


----------



## needcoffee (6. August 2004)

*...*

Hallo,

schau mal in Word unter Extras>Optionen>Speicherort für Dateien>AutoWiederherstellen-Dateien. Das müßte es eigentlich sein  

needcoffee...


----------



## bluesbounce (6. August 2004)

*gute Idee, die hatte ich auch schon*

... nur leider  es nicht er packt die Sicherheitskopie nach wie vor direkt in den Ordner des Original Dokumentes..

Hat noch jemand einen Tip 

Gruß
Alex


----------



## bluesbounce (6. August 2004)

das Tool unter

MS Info 

klappt auch nicht


----------



## needcoffee (6. August 2004)

*Schade!*

...ich dachte damit wäre das Problem gelöst :-( 

Wenn du genau weisst wo Word die Kopien ablegt, ändere doch einfach den Pfad in der Registry zum Ort deiner wahl (Eigene Dateien o. s.)  

needcoffee...


----------



## bluesbounce (6. August 2004)

*Schade - stimmt*

das Problem ist, dass er immer den Ordner nimmt in dem das jeweilige Dok liegt.

Ich suche mal nach wbk in der reg.

Danke und Gruß
Alex


----------



## Radhad (6. August 2004)

Der Pfad scheint aber relativ zu dem der originalen Datei sein. D.h.: Dort, wo die originale Datei liegt, liegt auch das Backup. Vielleicht ist das ja iene feste Programmroutine?


MfG Radhad


----------



## bluesbounce (6. August 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Radhad _
> *Der Pfad scheint aber relativ zu dem der originalen Datei sein. D.h.: Dort, wo die originale Datei liegt, liegt auch das Backup. Vielleicht ist das ja iene feste Programmroutine?
> MfG Radhad *



das befürchet ich ebenfalls ..... ;-)


----------



## bluesbounce (6. August 2004)

ok, ich habe eine Teillösung .. also Makro welches aber nur beim Dialogfeld öffnen sichert. hat jemand eine Idee wie ich auch abfangen kann, dass er sichert wenn ich durch Doppelklick Dokument *und* Word zusammen starte 

Welcher "Event" ist das 

Hat jemend einen Tip ?


```
Sub DateiÖffnen()
  Dim strSrcDoc As String
  Dim dteDate As Date
  Dim strMyDoc As String
  With Dialogs(wdDialogFileOpen)
    .Name = "*.doc"
    If .Display = -1 Then
      strSrcDoc = .Name
    End If
    Documents.Open .Name
    strMyDoc = ActiveDocument.Name
    dteDate = Date
    strMyDoc = Chr(34) & "E:\Word Backup\" & dteDate & " Backup " & strMyDoc & Chr(34)
    ActiveDocument.SaveAs FileName:=strMyDoc, FileFormat:=wdFormatDocument
    MsgBox strSrcDoc & " wurde als " & strMyDoc & " archiviert.", vbInformation, "Dokument archivieren"
    ActiveDocument.Close
    Documents.Open .Name
  End With
End Sub
```


----------

